# Poo Trap



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Really?? 

I'm pretty sure my dog wouldn't "love" it, as they claim that your dog will. :lol:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My dogs would be so consumed with that THING hanging from their rear end that I doubt there would be any pooping going on. I can just imagine them spinning in a circle trying to get it off! Very strange...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lazy.... ass... people...

Just what society needs... something to make them even more helpless and lazy

The video was amazingly entertaining though!!! :lol: when pugs poop they look so funny...


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Right!? There's gotta be a problem if you're too lazy to bend over and pick something up... And they wonder why diabetes and obesity has become such a problem. 

I laughed pretty hard when I got this vid sent to me though!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hahahahaaha omg that video is a crack up... but seriously, thats terrible! haha those poor dogs


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It's a joke, right??


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Poo Trap? Really. 

I've lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Poo Trap? Really.
> 
> I've lost all faith in humanity.


you had faith in humanity?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> you had faith in humanity?


A teeny tiny bit. The last of it was thrown out along with that crap bag.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor dogs, hope this is a joke. I can't believe someone is so cruel to do this to his dog...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That HAS to be a joke. Anyone call the number and see if they are really taking orders?

It would take 10 times as long to put that contraption on as it would to reach down and pick up the poo.

Not only would the dogs hate it, but the dog owner would become the laughingstock of the whole neighborhood.

It IS pretty funny, though.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey ya know, humans could use it too. Then you'd never have to take a loo break at work, just keep going all day.
Uh, unless you had a desk job of course, that'd be a tad messy. :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

In the end, you are STILL carrying around a bag of poo.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha now thats funny! Gee I wonder if they have a matching colored outfit the dogs can wear with there (cough cough) poopy trap! (yes so sarcastic am I!)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just have to wonder how much they paid that person to step directly into a pile of poo! I guess if they gave me some loaner shoes I wouldn't mind doing it though  man people are lazy!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That thing looks SO stupid! The dogs look humiliated! I'd be way to embarrased to take that with me on a walk LOL


----------

